# Opinion on two carts, please,



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 17, 2010)

I am looking for a show cart for my 29.5 inch, short bodied fellow. (The Amish trained one, who won't move forward--he's doing fine now! LOL!) I haven't shown in driving yet. Will start this coming year. Some fairs, some breed shows, maybe some ADS. Which type of cart would be best? .




This is a Meadowbrook style easy entry.




This is a wooden easy entry. It has gold wire tires and choice of seat colors.











I'm looking for a versatile cart, that would look good and not be hard to pull for a little guy.. Would wire or wood wheels be better?


----------



## Sue_C. (Dec 17, 2010)

I think the last cart shown would be best for a horse that small. You can always get wooden wheels for it if you decide later on that you want them.


----------



## Sandee (Dec 17, 2010)

wendyluvsminis said:


> I am looking for a show cart for my 29.5 inch, short bodied fellow. (The Amish trained one, who won't move forward--he's doing fine now! LOL!) I haven't shown in driving yet. Will start this coming year. Some fairs, some breed shows, maybe some ADS. Which type of cart would be best? . ..................
> 
> ..........................................
> 
> I'm looking for a versatile cart, that would look good and not be hard to pull for a little guy.. Would wire or wood wheels be better?


Since you seem to want to do a little of everything then I agree the last cart will be the most versatile. It is more like a "show" cart so it will blend nicely at fairs & breed shows. I'm not very familiar with ADS but I believe it be fine. Just look at some of the pictures on the driving forum. Several are from ADS shows so you can see. If you are looking to do country driving (over hill and dale) it might take more of a beating. However, with your little guy I would hesitate to get wooden wheels. Some of those carts are very heavy (the wheels so add weight). I know that I tried one with my 34" mare and she could pull it on flat hard ground but not back it.


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 20, 2010)

wendyluvsminis said:


> I am looking for a show cart for my 29.5 inch, short bodied fellow. (The Amish trained one, who won't move forward--he's doing fine now! LOL!) I haven't shown in driving yet. Will start this coming year. Some fairs, some breed shows, maybe some ADS. Which type of cart would be best? .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uwharrie (Dec 20, 2010)

I am curious where you found these for sale. At some point I will be looking for yet another cart.

I do agree with everyone that the last cart looks to be the lightest one.


----------



## R Whiteman (Dec 20, 2010)

There are any many things to remember when considering a cart. Here is what tops my list.

First does it fit your horse? Are the wheel sizes appropriate to the size of the animal? Are the shafts lengths within acceptable lengths for the horse? Does the cart have some adjustment to change the balance?

Second does the cart fit you as the driver? Having a very wonderful cart that fits your horse and looks great means very little if you as the driver are not comfortable driving for more than a few minutes. The cart should fit your body style. Seat height and depth are important as well as ease of entry and exiting. What kind of suspension system do you need? I find, as I get older there is a greater need for the suspension to absorb more of the bumps than my back. Yes, there are carts out there that weigh less than 100 lbs and they would make life much easier for the smaller horse. The question is does that cart fit you also? Some people think that they should buy a cart that fits them first, then buy a horse that fits the cart.

That brings me to the last thing to consider, the weight of the cart. I have a guideline that I use and it works for me.

Weigh your horse and then double that weight. This will give you an estimate of the maximum load that the horse should be able to handle under good conditions. Now subtract your weight from that number. The remainder will give the weight allowed for a cart and all the other stuff one needs to drive.

I would venture to say that the 29-inch is going to be in the 150-pound range maybe even a bit less. Double that gives 300 pounds total load availability. So if the cart that fits the driver and horse best is 140 lbs that leaves only 160 lbs for the driver and passengers. Remember, I said maximum load and good conditions. Some here would advise only excellent conditions for this much load.

This is just all food for thought. I hope you find a cart that works for your situation.

As I see it,

Ron


----------



## studiowvw (Dec 20, 2010)

R Whiteman said:


> As I see it,
> 
> Ron


Wow, great info and great way to break it all down in detail.

(I like my vintage pony cart so much I'd like to buy a pony to fit it



but am being sensible so far.)

thanks

Wilma


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nicely said, Ron.

Kody is about as wimpy as they come when it comes to pulling power, and on level pavement at 230lbs himself he could haul about 340lbs without too much stress. That same amount on bumpy grass is a trial to him and I'd never ask him to haul that load through any kind of loose footing. Turbo, on the other hand, is built completely differently and shows every sign of being a much stronger horse at the same weight. I suspect he'll be able to haul two adults cross-country when properly conditioned but that is still only about 100lbs more than he'll probably weigh. If your vehicle is a two-wheeler and doesn't have brakes, it's also important to remember that it's not just how much they can move but how much you want on their backs and if they can hold it back on hills! As a tandem leader Kody can help Turbo haul that weight uphill, but he isn't going to be much help going down.



I would not be comfortable going much past 150% of my horse's weight for the hauled load for any sort of prolonged work.

I very much like the method of "take the horse's weight, multiply it, then subtract the driver and passengers and that's the maximum cart weight you should be looking for" though. Great idea!

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 20, 2010)

Well said, Ron!


----------



## ruffian (Dec 20, 2010)

Balance is key in any cart. If you can hold the cart up at where the wraps would be on the horse with one finger while someone is sitting in the cart, it's well balanced. If you can't, don't buy that cart. The weight would be too much on the horse's back. My Houghtons I can do that with 2 people in the cart. I like the last cart because that's the type I use, but they are all beautiful.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you so much! So much wonderful advice! With the double the weight of the horse rule, I think a) I am definitely starting TOPS (taking off pounds sensibly) in January b) maybe I should ride behind him in a little kids, under 5 lbs, plastic sled, wearing goggles and being properly turned out as far as accessories go, until I get said weight under control! I am short, but too round at this point! 

 

I am going to go and watch several ADS shows next year. Columbus and Hampshire, in IL. I am so green, maybe it would be better if I watch bigger shows and get experience at fairs and open shows? I belong to a mini driving club and this coming year, we are putting on an open mini show, with classes for registered and unregistered minis, and lots of driving classes! I have two bigger driving mares, and they would probably be a better choice for ADS shows. With their size, (34.5 and 35 inches) they will create a prettier picture. Maybe I should show the little guy at Fairs and small breed shows where they have a separate "under 34 inch" division.

 

I will keep my eyes open for a small, used jerald style cart. A friend told me, that at the level I am at, I should wait to buy a brand new, expensive cart. But, then again, many of these places take payments! I have heard some people say, that it is always best to buy the best, instead of something that will have to be replaced later. Maybe a nice used cart...I know they are hard to find, but one can always hope!

Thank you so much, and I would love to hear any more opinions out there!


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 21, 2010)

wendyluvsminis said:


> With the double the weight of the horse rule, I think a) I am definitely starting TOPS (taking off pounds sensibly) in January b) maybe I should ride behind him in a little kids, under 5 lbs, plastic sled, wearing goggles and being properly turned out as far as accessories go, until I get said weight under control!


This was a joke, right? 



 I understand what you are saying as far as using little weight, but you really need a vehicle that was specifically designed for driving, especially if you are green.

 



wendyluvsminis said:


> I am going to go and watch several ADS shows next year. Columbus and Hampshire, in IL. I am so green, maybe it would be better if I watch bigger shows and get experience at fairs and open shows? I have two bigger driving mares, and they would probably be a better choice for ADS shows. With their size, (34.5 and 35 inches) they will create a prettier picture.


That is great! Watching is a great way to "get your feet wet". However, Fox Valley (Hampshire) is before Columbus, but Fox Valley needs VSE entries and it is a great show for beginners. It is a very safe and well laid out grounds. It also is a fairly inexpensive show. If I were you, I would get in a few lessons and then go ahead and show Fox Valley. (I can give you some names of people in N. IL/S. WI that can coach you to an ADS show, or you are welcome to come up and take a "marathon" (not just an hour, but worth your time) lesson or two from us. We are planning to go to both Fox Valley and Columbus next year.) Columbus entries were down last year, too, but it is a more challenging show from the obstacle standpoint, and there is more pedestrian traffic to contend with. 

 

As far as what size to use, usually your bigger horses are more competitive in the ADS ring. They usually have more speed for the obstacles (and those classes are half of a division around here), and more leg motion than the little ones (there are exceptions to everything, though). 

 



wendyluvsminis said:


> Maybe I should show the little guy at Fairs and small breed shows where they have a separate "under 34 inch" division.


Then you could also use your lighter pneumatic wheeled cart with him, too.



wendyluvsminis said:


> I will keep my eyes open for a small, used jerald style cart. A friend told me, that at the level I am at, I should wait to buy a brand new, expensive cart. I have heard some people say, that it is always best to buy the best, instead of something that will have to be replaced later.


Buy the best you can afford and take care of it. If you don't mind having one cart for practice and one for show, it's not a bad idea to get a "beater" cart, but if you only want one, don't get a cheap one and find out later that it isn't going to be appropriate for what you want to do. So I think you are on the right track. 

Myrna


----------

